# HTML Text in einem Winkel von ca. 20° schreiben?



## subzero (8. September 2003)

Halli und Hallo,

Also folgendes Problem
Ich habe eine Grafik als Hintergrund für meinen Text erstellt.
Allerdings wie man unten im Bild sieht, ist meine "Content Fläche" nichtgerade Horizontal veranlagt. Deshalb möchte ich den text so Transformieren das er Paralel zu den schwarzen Streifen des Filmbandes ist.

Ist da smöglich?
 - Wenn ja, wie?

Danke schön...


----------



## Gumbo (8. September 2003)

Das ist leider nicht möglich.


----------



## subzero (9. September 2003)

Wüsste hier jemand einige Alternativen ...

Da ich eigentlich nicht wollte das der Horizontal dargestellt wird!
Weil sonst muss ich den Text leider als Grafik darstellen...


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (9. September 2003)

Hallo,

eventuell wäre Flash eine Alternative (bin mir aber da nicht ganz sicher) - ansonsten kommst du um Grafiken nicht herum. Evtl auch noch SVG aber das ist ja leider noch keine "richtige" alterenative...

bye


----------



## ADA&QS (19. April 2004)

Umweg uber Latex dort das bild um 20 Grad drehen und dann das DVI in HTML umwandel  sollte tun


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ADA&QS _
> *Umweg uber Latex dort das bild um 20 Grad drehen und dann das DVI in HTML umwandel  sollte tun *



Ich hoffe mal Du bist kein Deutscher, sonst ist so ein Text echt nicht zu akzeptieren.

[sarcasm on]
Oder so schwer, verstehen gar nich wollen, Tüte deutsch, waslos?
[sarcasm off]


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. April 2004)

Sollte das nicht über die GD(I) Libary in PHP gehen? 

Fällt mir als einziges dazu spontan ein!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (19. April 2004)

Hi Thomas,
jupp, man kann über die GD Libary oder Image Magick  gehen, aber (sofern es IE only sein darf) ist es nicht nötig. Man kann auch die Matrix Transformations Filter des IE benutzen... 
Beispiel:

```
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javascript">
var deg2radians = Math.PI * 2 / 360;
deg = 0; 
function rotate(oObj, degree)
{   deg += degree;
    rad = deg * deg2radians ;
    costheta = Math.cos(rad);
    sintheta = Math.sin(rad);

    oObj.filters.item(0).M11 = costheta;
    oObj.filters.item(0).M12 = -sintheta;
    oObj.filters.item(0).M21 = sintheta;
    oObj.filters.item(0).M22 = costheta;
}

</script>
<body>
<div id="spinner" style="font-family:arial; font-size:15px; background-color:yellow; position:absolute; filter:progid:DXImageTransform.Microsoft.Matrix(sizingMethod='auto expand')">
    http://www.tutorials.de
</div>
<input style="position:absolute; left:300px;" type="button" value="klick mich" onclick="rotate(spinner,30)">

<body>
</html>
```
Mehr dazu: http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/d...op/author/filter/reference/filters/matrix.asp

bye bye


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. April 2004)

<--- Mag diese IE Only Filter nicht und versucht zu vermeiden sie zu empfehlen... ^^

Gedacht habe ich auch eine MIllisekunde daran!


----------



## xxenon (19. April 2004)

Also GD-Lib wäre wohl nur sinnvoll wenn dynamische Inhalte verwendet werden.  Ansonsten kann man das gleich einmal mit PS oder ähnlichen Programmen machen und es muss nicht jedes mal neu berechnet werden.

Und Matrix Transformations Filter...

Wie Andreas selbst sagt:


> sofern es IE only sein darf




Ich denke in diesem Fall wäre wirklich ein Umstieg auf Flash empfehlenswert. Damit geht das viel einfacher und schöner und es ist außerdem nicht vom Browser abhängig.
Nebenbei kann man damit auch relativ unkompliziert dynamische Inhalte einbinden.



soviel zu meiner Meinung.

regards...


----------

